# object counter for adobe acrobat



## inoh (Sep 19, 2008)

I would like to use acrobat to estimate projects. Currently trying out the measurement tool, which is proven useful for blueprint takeoff. I have come across 2 problem. First,the scale ratio can only do to two decimals. Example, on 1/8" drawings you cannot enter 1/8 or 0.125 into the scale ratio. You have Enter 0.12 or 0.13. Second, there is not an object counter. I have used Bluebeam and Vu360 before. With both, along side the measurement tool there is a counter tool. This enables to click an object, leave a mark on the object to signify counting it, and tallies up all the objects clicked. Does acrobat have an object counter. I have searched everywhere including google, adobe forums, and adobe help. Anyone that has a resolution please help.


----------

